

Everything you need to know about cryptography in 1 hour [video] - giu
http://fosslc.org/drupal/content/everything-you-need-know-about-cryptography-1-hour

======
jbermudes
Also see the previous discussion with the author here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1346711>

------
anewhnreader
Is there any way to download videos from fosslc.org without going through the
whole "flash video downloader xtreme plugin+++" rigamarole?

I think that it is somewhat ironic that a website that says that it
"Promote[s] open standards and interoperability" (
<http://www.fosslc.org/drupal/about> ) doesn't use a more open standard/format
for the presentation of its videos...

~~~
antimatter15
[http://blip.tv/file/get/Fosslc-20100513__1604__DMS_1120__Col...](http://blip.tv/file/get/Fosslc-20100513__1604__DMS_1120__Colin_Percival__Everything_you_need_to823.flv)

